
Pinioner - robertqiu
http://pinioner.com
======
robertqiu
Hey guys, if you like reviews on topics such as movies, food, tech, books,
fashion, and more, please check out Pinioner. It's a site me and a couple
friends have developed over the past few months. The basic premise is that
people can write reviews and discover them, and its essentially a platform for
sharing opinions. We are struggling to create a user base. It would be highly
appreciated if you checked it out and maybe even signed up. Thanks!

[http://www.pinioner.com](http://www.pinioner.com)

